# Special order 1980 lime green cruisers



## mrg (Jul 23, 2017)

Think I've asked this question here before but just finished a project and thought I'd ask again has anyone seen anything in the Schwinn reporter about special order colors they made a lime green in 1980 I have an original one and repainted the other because there was not enough original Limegreen to save but it was also OG lime, and a friend has another original one so I have seen three and heard about a couple more, all three I have seen our HR serial numbers.  They also made a special order white in 1980 I'll have to ask what month those #'s are but thought maybe there would be something in the Schwinn reporter about it, like to know what color the original Decals were


----------



## Oilit (Jul 24, 2017)

1980 was when Chicago was first starting to really get into trouble, did they continue the Schwinn Reporter through it all?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2017)

There were special painted Sting Rays in Black so I see no reason why a large volume California Dealer wouldn't be able to submit a large order for Lime Cruisers. Can't remember the name of the Cali dealer but he supposedly sold more bikes than any other dealer in the US.

All the Lime painted bikes starting in 1963 had white decals. Can't say what they did on the Lime Cruisers though. I believe Lime was last used in 1977 and for the most part the decals main color was white.


----------



## sarmis (Jul 24, 2017)

Here is my Limey !
The original wheels are in the background, front hub is a black high flange hub, the rear a normal Bendix.  
Yes someone changed the front sprocket to better fit the Shimano Nexus 4 speed hub.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 24, 2017)

mrg said:


> Think I've asked this question here before but just finished a project and thought I'd ask again has anyone seen anything in the Schwinn reporter about special order colors they made a lime green in 1980 I have an original one and repainted the other because there was not enough original Limegreen to save but it was also OG lime, and a friend has another original one so I have seen three and heard about a couple more, all three I have seen our HR serial numbers.  They also made a special order white in 1980 I'll have to ask what month those #'s are but thought maybe there would be something in the Schwinn reporter about it, like to know what color the original Decals wereView attachment 649402View attachment 649403View attachment 649404



Ive had 2 of these in the last 15 years. They don't turn up often at all. Last 1 i had went to my brother, bought it off Craigslist for 125. Nice paint,decent chrome, too. Cant kill those late model 77-81 Schwinn Spitfires. [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jul 24, 2017)

Id love to see an original Deluxe Version.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2017)

Lime was a 1980 thing ( and I heard a special order Cali thing) as far as I know and deluxe ( springer only difference on  deluxe) didn't come out till 1981, Tange fork, chrome guard and colors were special, Keith does your brothers have a HR serial #?, Sarmis, serial #, my friend looked at one for sale a few years back in south bay and the guy had the OG rims hanging, is that the same bike?, how long have you owned it and did it come with that black hub OG?


----------



## sarmis (Jul 25, 2017)

mrg said:


> Lime was a 1980 thing ( and I heard a special order Cali thing) as far as I know and deluxe ( springer only difference on  deluxe) didn't come out till 1981, Tange fork, chrome guard and colors were special, Keith does your brothers have a HR serial #?, Sarmis, serial #, my friend looked at one for sale a few years back in south bay and the guy had the OG rims hanging, is that the same bike?, how long have you owned it and did it come with that black hub OG?




I have it in my Storage so I can't get to it easily but I'm pretty sure it's an 80 or 81. 
Yes the Black hub is original.  
Yes this came from that guy in the South Bay, he is a friend of several of my friends who brought it to my attention.  Paint was a little beat, also it had the kick stand mount RE welded on the bike at a bad angle and that takes a bit of the value away.  My take on the bike at first, it looked legit as the cruiser decals are in the correct locations but the green paint seemed weak in terms of chip resistance. I chalked it up to a dealer ordered repaint or custom to move the cruisers that were waning in popularity in So Cal in 80-81 because Bmx Cruisers were appearing and that's why I see the black bmx inspired hub as period appropriate.


----------



## Cory (Dec 8, 2017)

I just picked one up at Pomona Swap meet over the weekend in Original Green. Looks like its going to be a keeper (until I find a better condition green). 





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 8, 2017)

Schwinn called it Emerald Green in 1980.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> Schwinn called it Emerald Green in 1980.




Was Emerald actually Lime green or was it a new color altogether? I've never seen an Emerald 80's bike in person but the color looks off for Lime in all the pictures.


----------



## mrg (Dec 8, 2017)

I'll have to take some pics of my 64, 65 & 80 together but I think they are pretty close, you know how bikes fade in different ways?, as fair as serial #'s, that's 3 HR's and 1 ER!


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 9, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Was Emerald actually Lime green or was it a new color altogether? I've never seen an Emerald 80's bike in person but the color looks off for Lime in all the pictures.



Schwinn re-introduced Lime Green on the Sportabout and Runabout in mid-1978 (confirmed in the 2nd ed. Consumer catalog that year). I believe they renamed that color to Emerald Green in '79 and used it on other models such as the Varsity.  Catalog pictures are notoriously bad on color, however the '79 and '80 green Varsities that I've seen look exactly like Lime Green to me. Here are some examples of an "Emerald Green" 1979 Varsity:


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks Metacortex. I know there was a slight change in shade between the early Flamboyant Lime and the later reintroduced 74 Lime Green and always thought that Emerald was a new color. The name sure doesn't describe the color either. The Flamboyant Lime was lighter than the later Lime colors.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 10, 2017)

Agree on the early Flamboyant Lime being just a bit lighter.
I think it was the same paint, but the later Lime got an extra coat or two to deepen it a bit.


----------



## StrayDog (Dec 13, 2022)

Cory said:


> I just picked one up at Pomona Swap meet over the weekend in Original Green. Looks like its going to be a keeper (until I find a better condition green). View attachment 721591View attachment 721592
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



I just bought this bike from a guy in Huntington Beach. Almost 5 years from the day you found it. Going to clean it up and add some bmx parts as I find them. I really dig the patina. Here it is next to another project...a late 50’s Corvette? (Correct me if I’m wrong) In opal green I believe, I could be wrong. Plan is for both to be bmx cruisers. birdzgarage and his bikes have me inspired


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 13, 2022)

StrayDog said:


> I just bought this bike from a guy in Huntington Beach. Almost 5 years from the day you found it. Going to clean it up and add some bmx parts as I find them. I really dig the patina. Here it is next to another project...a late 50’s Corvette? (Correct me if I’m wrong) In opal green I believe, I could be wrong. Plan is for both to be bmx cruisers. birdzgarage and his bikes have me inspired
> 
> View attachment 1750726
> 
> ...




The color for the early 80's Cruiser was called Emerald Green in the Dealer Catalog


----------



## StrayDog (Dec 13, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> The color for the early 80's Cruiser was called Emerald Green in the Dealer Catalog
> 
> View attachment 1750744



Hey Xlobsterman, that is correct. I meant the late 50’s frame is opal green, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2022)

Everybody but Schwinn knows that Cruiser color is a Lime Green. Opal Green is correct for the 50’s Corvette. There were two different kinds of opal colors but they never changed the names. The later opals were a candy paint and in 1959 they change the name to radiant. That was the same color as the later opals


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2022)

The color on this Sting Ray is Lemon Lime. 😂


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 14, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Everybody but Schwinn knows that Cruiser color is a Lime Green...........


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> View attachment 1750934




So Schwinn was a liar. Call it what you want, but black and white are still black and white.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 14, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> So Schwinn was a liar.




If that is what YOU choose to believe...................


----------

